
Show HN: Mrkff – An Information Overload Management Tool - 15charslong
https://mrkff.com/
======
15charslong
Developer Here

Hey everyone, for the last Startup School (September2019), I submitted this
application - Mrkff. It still need work then but I have decided to carry it
forward and release Mrkff in Alpha state as I continue to work on it.

Please feel free to leave any amount of criticism and advice. This is the
first time I am releasing a product of any kind to the public, thank you all
for checking it out.

Also as a note. I have gained an immense amount of respect for developers who
work in the Natural Language Processing field. In this product I use several
libraries to parse keywords to try my best to find keywords in the page that
accurately represent the content.

I had to learn quite a bit about NLP so that I could create proper summaries.
The algorithm I designed for summaries isn't ready for production right now
since it still produces poor results, but I will be updating and releasing new
features over the next few months.

Again, thank you all for reading.

~~~
yodon
A quick tweak of the css breakpoints might be a good idea - on my iPhone 11
the home page text is just slightly off screen in a one character wide column
about six miles long (and a bit difficult to read). I can believe the product
is super interesting but I can't actually tell in this format.

~~~
15charslong
Thank you for looking at it. I underestimated just how much css I would need.
Thank you for bringing it to my attention

------
rapnie
You should test your site on FF android, as the page is unreadable. Text is
vertical with very large whitespace areas in between.

~~~
15charslong
Thanks for the feedback, I never tested it on mobile, that was my oversight.

~~~
jolmg
It's not just mobile. I normally have my browser on my desktop take half my
screen, and when I visit the page, I just see super-huge icons that take up
all the viewing area. I need to be on full-screen to make any sense of what
I'm seeing.

~~~
15charslong
Thank you for checking it out. I tested the half screen on a large screen and
I completely forgot to test the half screen on other sizes.

